# Eufrat - duscht und rasiert sich in der Wanne / clean cut and lickable (73x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (21 Aug. 2010)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Eurfrat*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Q (23 Aug. 2010)

*"lickable"*... Tobi muss es ja wissen  :thx:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (23 Aug. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> *"lickable"*... Tobi muss es ja wissen  :thx:



Richtig, würden sonst so viele Frauen mit dem Rüsseltier Tobi rummachen?






Tobi


----------



## armin (23 Aug. 2010)

Sauberkeit muß sein


----------



## tommie3 (23 Aug. 2010)

Die ist Startklar würde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## raffi1975 (25 Aug. 2010)

sie ist und bleibt fantastisch..eine Augenweide sondergleichen 
:thx:


----------



## Polli69 (9 Nov. 2012)

Bei so sauberen Bildern fühle ich mich richtig schmutzig. Ach Eufrat...immer mehr davon!


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2012)

tolle Aufnahmen


----------



## neman64 (9 Nov. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder von Eufrat


----------

